# cig filters



## mymotherisafish (Sep 5, 2014)

This may sound absurd to some, but does anyone else use cigarette filters to clean themselves? Specifically your face. I rip the filters out of all my smokes, then once ive accumulated a few I wipe my face with them if im not around s sink. It works surprisingly well


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 5, 2014)

before or after you smoke them? i've never heard of this. seems like a pain.


----------



## mymotherisafish (Sep 5, 2014)

Before of course, nobody wants some nasty ass nicotine residue all over their face. I admit its prob not the most effective way to stay clean, its mostly something I do when im bored and drunk waiting for a train/ hitching haha


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 5, 2014)

I had a friend whose ass would continually dribble.

He would occasionally ask me if I'd make a trip to the bus stop to get "some butts".


----------



## Traveler (Sep 5, 2014)

They're fiberglass, I wouldn't wipe them anywhere on my body.


----------



## janktoaster (Sep 5, 2014)

Yeah I was gonna say, you're wiping fiberglass all over your face..


----------



## mymotherisafish (Sep 6, 2014)

Filters aren't made from fiberglass, thats a complete myth....


----------



## janktoaster (Sep 6, 2014)

Ok so keep on wiping


----------



## mymotherisafish (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks for the support yo


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Sep 9, 2014)

mymotherisafish said:


> Before of course, nobody wants some nasty ass nicotine residue all over their face. I admit its prob not the most effective way to stay clean, its mostly something I do when im bored and drunk waiting for a train/ hitching haha


Who knows maybe the tannins from the tobacco reduce the appearance of pores. Make moisturizing wipes out of them and sell them to beauty conscience women. Next step of project mayhem mwahaha[emoji83]. 

About the contents of fiberglass tho... I'm fairly convinced certain brands have fiberglass in them. I can usually tell the difference in the quality of the cotton used. Tho the entire filter may not be fiberglass but I'd say it might be mixed with the cotton.


----------



## janktoaster (Sep 9, 2014)

I feel like Newports definitely have fiberglass.....


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Sep 11, 2014)

Apparently menthols make you blind I saw an ad about it on the side of a bus once.


----------



## Boneless (Sep 11, 2014)

Fox Spirit said:


> Apparently menthols make you blind I saw an ad about it on the side of a bus once.


They have ads on bus's for that?


----------



## sketchytravis (Sep 11, 2014)

I totally thought that cigs had fiberglass in the filters with the exception of like Winston's, parlements, and American spirits


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Sep 11, 2014)

Wikipedia says they're (now) made of cellulose acetate: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cigarette_filter


----------



## sketchytravis (Sep 11, 2014)

boyofmetal said:


> Wikipedia says they're (now) made of cellulose acetate: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cigarette_filter



whelp. the more you know I guess...

and that kinda made me sad. how they don't degrade and all that fun stuff.

oh well. birdies can use em to make their nests and kill mites!

but it might kill em lol


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Sep 11, 2014)

Boneless said:


> They have ads on bus's for that?


Ya I believe I saw it in south florida. Just the other day I saw one for a bladder control problem medication with a girl in high heels and a minny skirt hanging off a restroom door with a sign that said out of order. Pretty funny.


----------



## Boneless (Sep 11, 2014)

Fox Spirit said:


> Ya I believe I saw it in south florida. Just the other day I saw one for a bladder control problem medication with a girl in high heels and a minny skirt hanging off a restroom door with a sign that said out of order. Pretty funny.


American ads are weird, man


----------



## Dmac (Sep 13, 2014)

why not just carry a bandanna? useful for many things, and probably easier to wash yourself with


----------

